# How to rack wine-Electric Vacuum Pump



## Wade E (Feb 21, 2009)

First thing you need is a pump.





Second thing you need is an Orange carboy cap for the receiving carboy. There are a few different configurations on how you can set this up but there should be a racking cane or hose that runs to the bottom of the carboy so as the wine coming in here does not get excessively splashed around or oxidized from pouring in from the top. you also have o attach the hose from the pump to a fitting or directly to an orange finger from the carboy cap. I have modified my cap to receive an elbow fitting.





Next you can either just stick a racking cane in the full carboy or again use an orange carboy cap here but either way this vessel has to be free to be able to receive air otherwise you will not be able to pump wine out of there and would just be degassing that carboy full of wine. here is the way I do it.





Now from the pump you must run the hose to the receiving carboy as illustrated below.




Then you need to run a racking hose from the receiving carboy to the full carboy like illustrated below.




At this point all you have to do is turn the pump on and bring the vacuum up to around 10"-15" and let her rip!




Hope this helps you!


----------



## SmallTown (Mar 2, 2012)

Wade is it better to use a double hole bung or a carboy cap for the receiving carboy?


----------



## John Prince (Mar 2, 2012)

Very nice job!


----------



## gaudet (Mar 2, 2012)

SmallTown said:


> Wade is it better to use a double hole bung or a carboy cap for the receiving carboy?



As long as your racking canes can fit and your tubing connects to support the vacuum you could do it either way.


----------



## Wade E (Mar 2, 2012)

Bungs work way better and you wont have to modify the crap out of them and even then some of them are distorted and dont work good meaning they dont seal good!


----------



## SmallTown (Mar 2, 2012)

Thanks Wade...


----------



## Cracked Cork (Mar 3, 2012)

Good job Wade, but your arrows go both ways, they should follow the flow of the wine. CC


----------



## Wade E (Mar 3, 2012)

Yeah, I was trying to make sure everyone knew what caption went to what I was referring to.


----------



## capecodbob (Mar 5, 2012)

Hi Wade,Thanks for all your info and time. It really is helpful for those of us new to the hobby.Can you tell me the name of your pump and where you got it? Or maybe I should justbuy the pump system I see advertised on these sites. Any suggestions would be appreciated.Bob


----------



## ibglowin (Mar 5, 2012)

Good update and should make it much easier for those who wish to put together a system in the future.
BTW, the grammar police called and said they found a typo.......
Should be "accept" and not "except"


----------



## gaudet (Mar 5, 2012)

427racing said:


> Hi Wade,Thanks for all your info and time. It really is helpful for those of us new to the hobby.Can you tell me the name of your pump and where you got it? Or maybe I should justbuy the pump system I see advertised on these sites. Any suggestions would be appreciated.Bob




427racing,

Check Ebay for sales frequently. They will have plenty. Medical aspirators/suction machines. The prices vary widely, but you can get a good deal on one. Watch the cost of shipping, one guy had one for $59, but it was almost $40 to ship it. You can also check on craigslist in your area.....


----------



## Wade E (Mar 5, 2012)

Thats an old post but Mike I saw that yesterday as I was responding also!! LOL $27, that unit is a "Contemporary CPI unit" which you can sometimes get on Ebay but there is a better option now. Check out this link below!
http://allinonewinepump.com/
Tell him I sent you!


----------



## ldmack3 (Sep 18, 2012)

What brand pump is that?
I have an Enlomatic filler that will work but your set up looks very professional.
Thanks


----------



## mark75 (Nov 19, 2012)

Very interested all system. Good job!


----------

